# Reputable letting agent



## DROOBY (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi folks due over in October for a wee recce. Can anyone recommend a good letting agent that can advise on longterm lets and also not rip us off with deposits etc... We are staying at Salobrena but beleive our biggest chance of success in making the move work is between malaga, marbella probely torremolios, Fuengirola. Though the murcia region comes up quite alot as being a good bet. Any ideas?

Cheers Andy


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

DROOBY said:


> Hi folks due over in October for a wee recce. Can anyone recommend a good letting agent that can advise on longterm lets and also not rip us off with deposits etc... We are staying at Salobrena but beleive our biggest chance of success in making the move work is between malaga, marbella probely torremolios, Fuengirola. Though the murcia region comes up quite alot as being a good bet. Any ideas?
> 
> Cheers Andy


Hi Drooby .... a bit too far South for me I'm afraid


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I always recommend our agents - theyre helpful, knowledgeable, understand the pitfalls and problems and DONT rip off - well they havent us!! and are still there at the end of the phone (even after 6 months) to help sort out any problems

Property sales in Spain, villas costa del sol - Speak to Roger or Hayley

Jo


----------

